#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-10-18
<ColonelPanik> http://portaleslinux.org/
<ColonelPanik> http://portaleslinux.org/phpbb/index.php
<mneptok> ColonelPanik: set that up yourself?
<ColonelPanik> With a little help from the other local Linux guy.  We are still working.
<mneptok> nice :)
<ColonelPanik> It will be awesome......in some distant future.
